# Oh Hai! We would like some testers. www.SuperStimulant.com



## OMEGAx (Jan 22, 2011)

Hey guys I am OMEGA.
Supplement Formulator and person responsible for alot of physical transformations on the net with supps and "supps"

We are a sponsor here via www.SuperStimulant.com

Please apply in this thread to try a 1 week trial kit of Superstimulant and Pump3d.  

~Please be willing to log you're intimate 1 week results
~Please tell us of previous use of stims and body weight
~Gender and age.

Thankyou!
www.SuperStimulant.com

OH ps we are offering a deal just for this community:

~Member Deal~
Anyone who takes the plunge and buys SuperStimulant™ or Pump3d™ Please get this deal:

Get $5 off per bottle plus a FREE samples of the opposing product and 2-3 day shipping ( preferred status)

Example: Buy 1 Pump3d, get a sample packet of SuperStimulant plus $5 OFF plus 2-3 day shipping...
Simply put in Note Field at check out "XPship"
~We will Refund you the $5 that day~


----------



## SFW (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## OMEGAx (Jan 23, 2011)

Well Hello! 

one of my transformations:
http://i27.tinypic.com/1zzp4qf.jpg
http://i28.tinypic.com/2v36f12.jpg
http://i32.tinypic.com/15ceczs.jpg
http://i26.tinypic.com/2h4jktx.jpg
http://i35.tinypic.com/e7xq85.jpg
http://i36.tinypic.com/2jdklqw.jpg
http://i38.tinypic.com/mn1c05.jpg


----------



## btex34n88 (Jan 23, 2011)

I'll try out he pump3d, never really had a pre-workout that did wonders for me


----------



## OMEGAx (Jan 23, 2011)

Excellent


----------



## btex34n88 (Jan 23, 2011)

Cool, im ready to give it a try


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jan 23, 2011)

well hello omega.


----------



## oufinny (Jan 23, 2011)

You should post up some product descriptions for us.


----------



## Hubauer (Jan 23, 2011)

I think I would be a prime candidate! Stimulants have always been my close friends.
Stats: Male, 23yo, 190lbs, ~15% bodyfat, 6ft. I drink 1-2 cups of coffee in the morning, and 1 cup of coffee or a preworkout drink before the gym (such as NO Xplode).

As a side note, I am in a cutting phase and I am not taking any fat burning supplements, so I might see a good effect from these.


----------



## ThisIsNotTheDEA (Jan 23, 2011)

This product contains Salbutamol/geranamine/epinephrine/yohimbine/chocomine/theobromine and ephedrine.

highly illegal and will be banned soon.


----------



## OMEGAx (Jan 23, 2011)

OrbitNutrition said:


> well hello omega.




Orbit, Hello!   good bro 

nice to see you


----------



## OMEGAx (Jan 23, 2011)

ok guys ill pm you


----------



## OMEGAx (Jan 23, 2011)

do you guys want to guess how i found out about this wonderful site?

by trolling for Jamie Eason pics lol

Bodybuilding Photo Gallery - Jamie Eason


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 23, 2011)

ThisIsNotTheDEA said:


> This product contains Salbutamol/geranamine/epinephrine/yohimbine/chocomine/theobromine and ephedrine.
> 
> highly illegal and will be banned soon.


 
that looks better then cocaine


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 23, 2011)

I will try your stuff out.Thanks


----------



## Hubauer (Jan 23, 2011)

none of those are listed on the product description on their website... where did you find that?



ThisIsNotTheDEA said:


> This product contains Salbutamol/geranamine/epinephrine/yohimbine/chocomine/theobromine and ephedrine.
> 
> highly illegal and will be banned soon.


----------



## Hubauer (Feb 7, 2011)

anyone ever get a PM?


----------



## OMEGAx (Feb 7, 2011)

Sure just PM me addy. POST here to confirm no troll status, then follow with PM  with your Address.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Feb 8, 2011)

Hubauer said:


> none of those are listed on the product description on their website... where did you find that?


 
Hi, I'm earth! have we met?!?


----------



## ramon120 (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm interested in trying pump3d. I have been using Jack3d for a little over a month now and I love the stuff. I beleave it will be a good comparison.


----------



## eyeofrah (Feb 8, 2011)

hit me up


----------



## Hubauer (Feb 8, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> Hi, I'm earth! have we met?!?



yeah, I thought he meant that the stim contained at least one of those  my bad


----------



## OMEGAx (Feb 8, 2011)

ok guys  1 more day will send out.

thanks!


----------



## oufinny (Feb 8, 2011)

Can you clear up what ingredients are in what?  IF what is listed above is in one product, I pitty the fools heart who takes it.


----------



## OMEGAx (Feb 8, 2011)

sure here you go;

SuperStimulant.com - IronMagazine Bodybuilding Forums


----------



## oufinny (Feb 8, 2011)

OMEGAx said:


> sure here you go;
> 
> SuperStimulant.com - IronMagazine Bodybuilding Forums



Thanks man.  That stim looks interesting, if I wasn't about to start an oral cycle I would want to give that a shot.


----------



## eyeofrah (Feb 9, 2011)

what up


----------



## OMEGAx (Feb 10, 2011)

quicky update.

Will mail this this weekend

would love 2 more to try, but please be very specific in your PM to me.

thankyou


----------

